# udev-work error opening ATTR usb3/level... [SOLVED]

## Efo

Hi all,

At boot I am getting the following error message:

udevd-work[1574]: error opening ATTR{/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/power/level} for writing: No such file or directory

udevd-work[1574]: error opening ATTR{/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/power/level} for writing: No such file or directory

udevd-work[1574]: error opening ATTR{/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/power/level} for writing: No such file or directory

udevd-work[1574]: error opening ATTR{/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/power/level} for writing: No such file or directory

I think this started to appear after I updated to udev.

My Fingerprint Sensor is on usb3:

lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 5986:0300 Acer, Inc

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 147e:2016 Upek Biometric Touchchip/Touchstrip Fingerprint Sensor

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. M-BJ58/M-BJ69 Optical Wheel Mouse

How do I get rid of the annoying error? 

Thanks,

EfoLast edited by Efo on Sun Oct 30, 2011 7:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Efo

Hi guys,

The problem persists with kernel 2.6.39-gentoo-r3. 

Any idea as to where I should look?

----------

## Otamay

A little bit late, but...

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=650532

There is a clue about how to get rid of 2 of that 4 errors, by editing /etc/udev/rules.d/60-fprint-autosuspend.rules and appending

GROUP="plugdev", MODE="0664"

to each device listed.

--EDIT--

For the last 2 errors you must enable "Power Management and ACPI options ---> Run-time PM core functionality" (CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME), and "Device Drivers ---> USB support ---> USB runtime power management (autosuspend) and wakeup" (CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND) in kernel configuration to enable usb suspend feature, which libfrpint makes use of.

----------

## Efo

Thanks for reply Otamay,

I am a little late too  :D (I dont reboot my box very often).

Anyway, I finally got to it and rebooted the box; your suggestions worked perfectly, the error messages disappeared.

Efo

----------

